# SSD instead of Raid0 HDDs...



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have no experience with SSD.
I intend to replace my Raid0 HDDs by a SSD (probably a Samsung 830).

Can I use (without trouble) Acronis True Image to restore an image of my Raid0 (XP Pro SP3) to only one SSD?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2012)

As long as you can load the driver for the controller it should work


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

Which driver are you talking about?

Have I to install something (for the SSD) on my HDD's before to do an image with Acronis?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2012)

It's tricky because you're going from the RAID driver to the AHCI driver. You need to make sure that the system has the AHCI driver ready to go or it won't boot. You're much better off backing up all of your data and doing a clean installation. I highly recommend upgrading to a newer version of windows though. XP doesn't have TRIM support, not that you need it, but it can be useful to have? What does the rest of your rig have if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you mean I can't leave my BIOS set to Raid?
Recently with one of my PC's using only one HDD, I have been obliged to set the BIOS to Raid before to restore a Raid0 image from my other PC...

For TRIM, I think the Samsung tool (Magician) can be used with XP...

Finally, my need is to avoid a new Windows installation...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Do you mean I can't leave my BIOS set to Raid?


Not if you want TRIM. A modern motherboard might work, but since you're running XP I'm assuming that it isn't new enough, I could be mistaken but I don't think I am. I could tell if you filled in your system specs.


HiSpeed said:


> Recently with one of my PC's using only one HDD, I have been obliged to set the BIOS to Raid before to restore a Raid0 image from my other PC...


If I understand you correctly, that is because of drivers if the two machines are the same. I'm a little confused with this statement though.


HiSpeed said:


> Finally, my need is to avoid a new Windows installation...


Any particular reason, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

My 4 last PC's use Intel Core 2 Duo (3 E8400 + 1 E6400) and the MB's are Asus (P5Q Deluxe, P5Q-E, P5E, P5B-E).

I have a lot of software/data on them and it's impossible for me to reinstall from the beginning (a lot of years ago) without to spend too much time...

Keep also in mind that only XP accept to restart from an image when the MB is replaced... (Seven is not capable to do it, it's for me only an enhanced Vista)...


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2012)

Clean install of windows 7 would be good with bios set to AHCI or even RAID setting works with 1 SSD


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Clean install of windows 7 would be good with bios set to AHCI or even RAID setting works with 1 SSD


That's exactly what I don't want to do !


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2012)

XP does not support RAID/AHCI natively. You have to install the driver before your SSD will show up. Unless you use IDE then your image wont work. Anyway you easiest, best proformance solution is to get windows 7


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetster said:


> XP does not support RAID/AHCI natively. You have to install the driver before your SSD will show up. Unless you use IDE then your image wont work. Anyway you easiest, best proformance solution is to get windows 7


The required driver for XP is iaStor.sys and it is already installed because I intend to use my raid0 image...


----------



## peri (Nov 25, 2012)

I've swapped and changed drive types and raid/non raid setups many times. I've always tried the lazy way of imaging an OS to the new setup, and its probably worked 10% of the time.

Even if it does actually boot (and doesn't blue screen 2 seconds into windows starting up), it never 'feels' as good as a clean install.

fwiw, I'd just say start from scratch - its quicker and easier in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seriously, I don't remember when my first XP Pro installation was (a long time ago).
Since, I only use Acronis to copy an image without any trouble.
The only little thing I have to do is to clean the registry (deleting old drivers, adding new).
All my PC's work perfectly...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just Back up All Your Important Stuff To An External Drive And Do A Clean Install Of Windows 7 With Ahci Set In The Bios. Windows 7 Is Infinitely Better Then XP And You Will Get Better Performance And Support For That Ssd In The Long Run.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Windows 7 Is Infinitely Better Then XP


You've a great sense of humour... or you work for Micro$oft...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> You've a great sense of humour... or you work for Micro$oft...



As a matter of fact, I do work for Microsoft as a Lab Engineer. Still doesn't change the fact that Windows 7 is a better OS.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> As a matter of fact, I do work for Microsoft as a Lab Engineer. Still doesn't change the fact that Windows 7 is a better OS.


Damned !

I'm a software engineer who knew all the Windows versions (8 excepted), and I can tell you... 
that I'm infinitely more performant in using XP than 7 !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Damned !
> 
> I'm a software engineer who knew all the Windows versions (8 excepted), and I can tell you...
> that I'm infinitely more performant in using XP than 7 !



XP was good OS at the time, but things have changed and Windows 7 has a lot better support for more current hardware.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> XP was good OS at the time, but things have changed and Windows 7 has a lot better support for more current hardware.


I agree but the most important thing for me is to don't waste time with my PC's, consequently I prefer...
use an old Ferrari instead of a new truck...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2012)

Holding on to XP is only going to hurt you as it gets older and older. Even hospitals are starting to get rid of it. I recommend making a new image with Windows 7 so if you do need to do this again at least you can start again from 7. It does take time to initially set it up, but using an old installation for a long period of time will slow down a machine in itself. I think upgrading is a win/win if your software supports it. 

You can be resistant to the idea as much as you want but it's the best option IMHO. Also may you will find that you don't need half of the stuff you have installed anyways. More often than not that is what happens when I reformat.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

Seriously. Dump XP already; you will be so glad you did. Especially now that you are planning to go SSD (and that kind of throws your "old truck" argument out the window).


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Even hospitals are starting to get rid of it.


Yep... an other reason for me to be very scared to go to the hospital...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I would be scared if they were still using a 10-year-old OS that was developed before wireless networking and flat panel displays existed. To say nothing of solid state disks.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> developed before wireless networking


Bad luck, I can prove you that Seven is worst than Xp for wireless networks (see my signature)...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Bad luck, I can prove you that Seven is worst than Xp for wireless networks (see my signature)...



A forum doesn't prove that your right. 
I also don't call shared web space a good start, no offense.

Windows 7 isn't a bad OS and neither was XP. The difference is XP is out of support with Microsoft and any security holes that still exist aren't going to get patched, that is why hospitals and major institutions are upgrading now. XP also doesn't support the newer technologies coming out and can't efficiently utilize certain resources. 

Also don't give me the "it is worse" garbage for wireless networks and XP. XP has had terrible wi-fi support from the minute they added. I've had fewer issues with wireless on Vista than I did on XP, and 7 didn't get any worse.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

Aquinis can be the patient voice of reason. I am all about the dramatic here. 

*For the love of god do not let Windows XP, much less not a clean install, touch a sweet new Samsung 8xx SSD! Why don't you just use punch cards?*

Seriously, dude, XP can't even align that thing properly. Also do you even have SATA 3? An older SSD may make more sense.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> An older SSD may make more sense.



Not if he isn't willing to use AHCI and re-install windows anyways. Running an SSD in IDE mode is absurd and old software raid might be worse.  Being a C2D rig, I bet that it is SATA2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh. Yeah. So this is "even worse". Heh.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 27, 2012)

Aquinus and Wrigleyvillain (and the other persons not experienced with a raid0) please stay out of my topic, I'm not here to use 7 or 8 instead of my XP...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 27, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Aquinus and Wrigleyvillain (and the other persons not experienced with a raid0) please stay out of my topic, I'm not here to use 7 or 8 instead of my XP...



....but they are right. You need to get off your XP high horse and face the facts whether you like it or not. Another factor that is going to come into this is how much data you actually have on that raid0 array. Because depending on how much, your looking at possibly getting a single high capacity SSD, which will cost you quite a bit.


----------



## acerace (Nov 27, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Aquinus and Wrigleyvillain (and the other persons not experienced with a raid0) please stay out of my topic, I'm not here to use 7 or 8 instead of my XP...



Good luck then.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> ....but they are right. You need to get off your XP high horse and face the facts whether you like it or not.


No !
I'm only expecting an answer like:
1. No, it's not possible because of this...
2. Yes, it's possible in doing that...
Why they don't speak about Linux or Apple also... 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Another factor that is going to come into this is how much data you actually have on that raid0 array. Because depending on how much, your looking at possibly getting a single high capacity SSD, which will cost you quite a bit.


May be a solution could be to use SSD + HDD...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Aquinus and Wrigleyvillain (and the other persons not experienced with a raid0) please stay out of my topic, I'm not here to use 7 or 8 instead of my XP...



You asked for a solution so we gave you one. If you're not willing to accept the answers provided then you shouldn't keep asking. I also know a lot about SSDs and RAID-0, a lot more than you might think. I also like to think that having a degree in Computer Science says that I don't just know how it works, by why it works and why it does what it does. So I'm insulted that you think so low of me that your word is the last word. I work on computers every day for a living, I like to think I know what I'm talking about.



HiSpeed said:


> No !
> I'm only expecting an answer like:
> 1. No, it's not possible because of this...
> 2. Yes, it's possible in doing that...
> Why they don't speak about Linux or Apple also...



I didn't recommend Linux because it's very obvious that you have applications that require Windows so I wouldn't even try to derail that train because it never left the station. Your resistance to Windows 7 is unfounded IMHO and I don't think that I've heard one real legitimate reason for not upgrading to Windows 7 which is what is frustrating me and the other users here to help you. You don't want to upgrade, fine, but don't expect people to try to help you when you insist on using a dead (it already died, that ship has sailed,) operating system, then there is little for us to do other than tell you that you're making a critical mistake.

I never said you can't use XP, but it will most likely still require a clean installation which is why I'm recommending that you upgrade to 7 because you have to do a clean installation anyways and what is better than having a version of Windows that actually has security and stability updates regularly.

If you don't want my help, fine. You don't need to have it. 

By the way, I do run a RAID and I have a RAID-0 and RAID-5 on my machine locally and my RAID-0 is two SSDs.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 27, 2012)

:shadedshu Aquinus, don't mix your ego and my need...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2012)

Pfft. Good luck dude. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> :shadedshu Aquinus, don't mix your ego and my need...



You're confusing "ego" with "knowledge and experience". Good luck with your problem. I'm done trying to help you.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You're confusing "ego" with "knowledge and experience". Good luck with your problem. I'm done trying to help you.


I don't confuse anything...
FYI: your father was not born when I touched my first computer... (that was to get my D. Sc. in Applied Mathematics)


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> I don't confuse anything...



Now *that* is ego and arrogance you tool. 



HiSpeed said:


> FYI: your father was not born when I touched my first computer... (that was to get my D. Sc. in Applied Mathematics)



I'm not going to presume how you even possibly could determine my father's age and I'm pretty sure if you're that old, the first computer you used had vacuum tubes instead of transitors and 16k of memory was way more than you ever needed. Also a degree (a higher degree noless,) in applied math gives you no foundation to be telling me how computers work, considering I do have a degree in Comp Sci and I do work in the field and that education doesn't mean anything if you don't actively do anything with it. Times change and so does technology and if you're not willing to change with it you're not going to just be a douche, but you're going to be an unknowledgable, self-centered, dominearing douche, which is why everyone has gotten tired of talking to you. You saying that having a D.S in Applied Math makes your knowledgable about computers is like saying that an EE is inherently good at programming. It's not neccessarily untrue but way more often than not they're mutually exclusive and judging from what you've said you have not proven to me or anyone else that your knoledgable modern computers and software and that you think you know way more than you actually do.

Good day.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 27, 2012)

My advice...

1. Acronis your RAID to a single spinner drive. (3.5" sata)
2. Remove the raid drives from the system. (safe and sound)
3. Attempt to boot the single drive.
4. Install the ahci drivers.
5. Reboot into BIOS and enable AHCI.
Success?
Yes - Acronis single drive to SSD. DONE.
No - Enter BIOS, enable RAID, put your RAID set back in and update thread.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> I don't confuse anything...
> FYI: your father was not born when I touched my first computer... (that was to get my D. Sc. in Applied Mathematics)



Time to not be stuck in the technological past. In various ways. And you're probably not older than me, for the record. If you are, I'm sorry.

Note an "IDE install" can be changed to AHCI with a registry entry change but, once again, nothing about this is a good idea or the proper way to use a _modern_ solid state drive. 

Also, have you been running your ancient OS install this whole time on RAID 0 with no backup(s)? Sure sounds that way or this thread wouldn't have been necessary. Talk about 'computing dangerously'.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

To close down this thread, I'd say that I've successfully installed WinXP on a single Samsung 830 SSD from an Acronis image of my raid0 HDD.

Everything works fine but required some optimizations...

Samsung Magician is useless...

Thanks to those who understood my need...


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> XP was good OS at the time, but things have changed and *Windows 7 has a lot better support for more current hardware.*



This is why.
Microsoft are not going to give support for XP as they want people to be on Windows 7 at least.
Software and hardware developers have to put resources primarily towards making their devices compatible.

I liked Windows XP but I have had to move with the times due to hardware and software supporting Windows 7.

So when I considered an SSD I knew I will be on Windows 7 primarily.

Do I prefer Windows 7 now?
Yes.
Would I have preferred Windows 7 on my Q6600 machine no.

As a response to SSD to replace RAID 0.
All the way SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 9, 2013)

Widjaja... you missed something... Windows 8...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2013)

I have used Acronis True Image to copy raid setup to a raided SSD.  But i have used Acronis True Image to copy a raid setup to a single HDD without issue but again this was all done in vista and not XP.. It's was all so on the intel chipset.

But really you might want to invest in a never OS.

Any chance you have a spare HDD ?. if so copy the raid'ed HDD's to a test HDD and see if it works for you. And make sure the new drive you plug in tot he system is loading after the raid on the 1st boot.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 9, 2013)

AsRock, in fact I replaced first a raid0 of 2 HHD's by my SSD.
As the result was good but not much more efficient, due to the sata2 limitation, I preferred put my SSD on another PC using only one HDD.
As this HDD was build in the past from my raid0 (therefore with the raid driver into it), I only used Acronis again to do a copy...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2013)

Well thats what people were trying to warn you about.. How ever i had no issue doing it but then again were you not using XP ?, were i was using Vista which would make a world of difference..


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 9, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Well thats what people were trying to warn you about..


No, sata2 is an hardware limitation, not an OS limitation.
As I don't want to replace my PC's, I don't need an other OS...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2013)

Just kill me now.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just kill me now.



I gave up a while ago. Some people just can't be saved.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 9, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Some people just can't be saved.


Yep, you speak for you and Wrigleyvillain.

It's so hard for you to understand that I really don't care of your "advices"?
Stay away from that thread...


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 9, 2013)

If you want the SSD to perform like it is engineered, dump XP and do a clean install with Win7. I think the guys here explained it the way it is. If you want your SSD to perform subpar and have problems, mirror it and start another post afterwards on your SSD problems. I think that should cover everything.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 9, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> If you want the SSD to perform like it is engineered...


That was absolutely not my problem here !
I really don't know why you have not been capable to understand my need.

My SSD works now very fine with WinXP coming from my raid0 image...


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2013)

Great! Thread cleaned and closed.


----------

